# What's your training template?



## psych (Nov 27, 2013)

Every body trains a certain way.  Some ways work for others and some don't.  I'll start by saying mine...

Offseason (2 months) Body building superset routine from Joe Ladnier.  I'm always teasing the bodybuilders at my gym, BUT this routine kills me 25 rep/strip sets on hack squats are the fuckin devil! :devil-smiley-029:
It's weird getting a pump with little weights.

Premeet- Linear program with Ed Coan. Here I focus on 1 out of the 3 lifts to really hammer.  I have a few special routine that focus on a lift I need to prep before a meet cycle.  This way I can piggy  back on it with all 3.  This stuff is all raw.

Meet prep: If it's a small meet, cash meet, or just an expo a linear program 10-12weeks long. This has gear added to it the last 6-5 weeks.

Meet prep: If it's nationals or a worlds Sheiko baby!!! 10-20weeks, all gear baby.  The gear starts small and adds up as I get closer to contest.  Squat suit straps down, then up.  Bench shirt for reps then heavier. Dead lift suit 1 every 2 weeks.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 27, 2013)

been using Eric BRoser PRRS... no burnout ! ! 

http://www.anasci.org/vB/163056-post1.html


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 27, 2013)

Things may change once I travel up your way, but I really like the logic of what I just started.

Accumulation phase 8-12 weeks: During this phase you do variations of the big three, but do not actually do the big three. For example you will do safety bar squats and front squats instead of squats and close grip or floor press instead of bench. These are all done at medium intensity around 70-85%. The idea is to stay close to the lifts but focus on your weaknesses. So, for example today I did deficit deadlifts for 6 sets of 4 followed by 4 sets of weighted hypers in order to focus on my lower back.

Transmutation Phase: this is usually a four week block where you transfer your new found strength to your main lifts. So you will be doing variations of the squat, bench and dead. So for squat you may do reverse band or banded, pause, Olympic etc...The intensity jumps up 80-95%...lots of 5's and triples.

Peaking: If you do not have a meet then return to another transmutation phase. If not then it's on! 4+ weeks of working your competition lifts working up to heavy singles using linear %'s.

Hawk


----------



## gs44 (Dec 3, 2013)

Use the west-side template but 3 months out of the year train for muscular size .


----------



## killswitch604 (Dec 10, 2013)

Been using Dave Tate's Extended Tension Training for a couple months and loving it. Might go back to 5/3/1 for a while and use Extended Tension for my ancillary work just to get some heavier stuff back in there.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 18, 2013)

My training template is pretty close to Sheiko + 1 "bodybuilding" day per week.


----------



## reckbates (Jan 5, 2014)

Awesome dude, thanks! A trainer at my gym uses one that allows him six days but this will do the same thing. I like how you separated flexibility, core and resistance.


----------



## tri-terror (Jan 7, 2014)

How important is it do you think to have a "template"?  I'm nearing the end of my linear progression "ed coan" template, and I don't feel like I have gotten stronger?  I have hit all my reps on the thing but at 8 weeks down out of ten I just don't know?  
I'm starting to think i should be training more instinctual.  Work on progression but not in a set step wise fashion...  Does that make any sense?


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2014)

tri-terror said:


> How important is it do you think to have a "template"?  I'm nearing the end of my linear progression "ed coan" template, and I don't feel like I have gotten stronger?  I have hit all my reps on the thing but at 8 weeks down out of ten I just don't know?
> I'm starting to think i should be training more instinctual.  Work on progression but not in a set step wise fashion...  Does that make any sense?



You need a plan so you have structure and a guide line to your progress.  Now what ever that "plan" is, is what works for you.  Linear programs will show result on meet/test day.  It makes sense. I would go up extra weight if i was hitting my numbers EASY. Easy is the key word here.


----------



## ME (Mar 11, 2014)

I do whatever the greatest power lifter to ever walk the earth tells me to do!!!
Even thou he is short lol...


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 13, 2014)

Well my best results were simple linear double progression increases.
Increasing wt on heavy working sets weekly while increasing down sets 
reps and wt weekly. Seeing how my body is torn to fuck I don't really give thought as far as meets . I do enjoy watching you "youngsters"(lol) prep for 
your events. I will say the common denominator with Psych ,chicken hawk and Me(member Me not me ) are focused with methodical planning and execution. All three of these guys are the real deal . CH I know you are newer to Pling but you are surrounding yourself with elite level successful lifters/coaches. Keep that up 3 yrs from now you will be shocked at how many goals you eclipse . When ya tripping out again CH? Thanks ,T...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 13, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Well my best results were simple linear double progression increases.
> Increasing wt on heavy working sets weekly while increasing down sets
> reps and wt weekly. Seeing how my body is torn to fuck I don't really give thought as far as meets . I do enjoy watching you "youngsters"(lol) prep for
> your events. I will say the common denominator with Psych ,chicken hawk and Me(member Me not me ) are focused with methodical planning and execution. All three of these guys are the real deal . CH I know you are newer to Pling but you are surrounding yourself with elite level successful lifters/coaches. Keep that up 3 yrs from now you will be shocked at how many goals you eclipse . When ya tripping out again CH? Thanks ,T...



Well, I am fortunate to have met so many good brothers from anansci. I always said the greatest thing about me are my friends.

Anyway, Nate and I are waiting on word from you tb and setting up a bbq down in the hood. I think Nate wants to break that record soon so he can make Eddy proud. He missed the entry deadline for this Saturday so he has another one planned soon.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 13, 2014)

You know it will be on. Enough meat on the grill to kill a "healthy" vegan 
by just looking at it...   Gonna be a giood summer... T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 13, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> You know it will be on. Enough meat on the grill to kill a "healthy" vegan
> by just looking at it...   Gonna be a giood summer... T




GAME ON!

Hawk


----------

